# Road bike rental in Miami



## mldebono

Hi,
I have to go to Miami for business for 5 days in March. Does anyone know where I can rent a good roadbike? I am staying near the Doral, but I will have a car and am willing to drive to a good shop to get a decent rental.

Also, and recommendations on routes from 20 - 40 miles would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jspharmd

Good luck. I couldn't find a place that was within decent driving distance (I was in Ft. Lauderdale). 

Even better, my hotel was on 1A, on the beach. I had to sit and eat breakfast on the patio while watching cyclists go up and down the road.


----------



## thehook

HA HA... They say misery loves company! Well I'm glad for the company. I was down in Boca hotel on A1A watching everyrider in florida go by. It was torture! I almost bought a bike on craigslist for the week! I was going balistic. I know the pain!


----------



## ksl316

Try Elite Cycle and Fitness.I know at one time they had a demo/rental plan.They are about 10-15 mins south of the Doral area.


----------

